
Show HN: alify.me – extension to put relevant AliExpress products on Amazon site - trahn
Hey,<p>I just finished building a first version of a browser extension: alify.me. It puts the relevant (hopefully) AliExpress products on the Amazon website, while you are surfing it.<p>The idea is to get the often way better prices on AliExpress for the same or similar products that are on Amazon. Obviously, doesn&#x27;t work for all products, but some - as for some categories it doesn&#x27;t really make sense to buy in China.<p>Now, I&#x27;d hope for some feedback. I wanted to put out a first version asap and see how people liked it, before I keep developing it. So, please let me know. :)<p>For Chrome: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;alifyme&#x2F;jmkpahegcfiojbdpcjflabehlicindkn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;alifyme&#x2F;jmkpahegcf...</a><p>For Firefox: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;alify-me&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;alify-me&#x2F;</a>
======
yoasif_
Is the "a" icon added to my Firefox toolbar supposed to do anything? Clicking
on it does nothing.

